# Multi city checked baggage



## Trav (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a multi city reservation that has a 2 day layover in New Orleans. I will have checked baggage coming in. Will I retrieve and recheck 2 days later or will Amtrak hold it and transfer?

Thanks


----------



## J-1 3235 (Mar 15, 2016)

If your departure and final arrival station both offer checked baggage, then, yes, you may check it through to your destination. Your luggage will be waiting for you when you arrive.

I believe you have three days before a fee is charged for storage; your two day layover in NOL should not be a problem.

Mike


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 15, 2016)

I believe it is a 2 day holding period without a storage fee.

Just be aware that during your stay in NOL that you will not have access to your bag(s) at all. You may want to check them just to NOL and then retrieve them there to bring to your hotel, or after retrieval in NOL and getting new clean clothes and packing your dirty clothes, rechecking your bag(s) to your final destination.


----------



## Trav (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 17, 2016)

I had a nice baggage experience in NOL. After checking our bag in Atlanta though to El Paso, I realized on the way to NOL that there was an item in one bag I needed before El Paso. I saw the baggage guy pushing the loaded cart with bags and asked him if I could take something out of mine. He cheerfully agreed and waited patiently while I searched the bag to find the needed item then continued on his way with all the bags to place them for the next day's SL. Try that at an airport.


----------

